# My tarantula came!!!!!!



## ABbuggin (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah. B) 







It's enclosure (look close and you will find it)






Here it is.  











Actual size, about 1" across.

BTW, it is VERY fast. h34r:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

Hmmm.... :mellow: :lol: So is it a baby? It will grow up and get big, like other tarantulas I've seen, right?


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 30, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm.... :mellow: :lol: So is it a baby? It will grow up and get big, like other tarantulas I've seen, right?


It is a baby, fully grown it will be 6" across.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 30, 2009)

That's what I thought... :blink:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 30, 2009)

I may be coming up to Illinois later on this year, I'll make sure to bring it with me. :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]what kind is it? also what kind of cam are you useing?[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 1, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> I may be coming up to Illinois later on this year, I'll make sure to bring it with me. :lol:


LOL... my son just told me in no uncertain terms that HE wouldn't be here if you came over with the tarantula, lol. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jul 1, 2009)

So cute. Yes he is, yes he is!!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 1, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]what kind is it? also what kind of cam are you useing?[/SIZE]


I'm using a Cannon Digital Rebel XT with a 55mil lens. I can't wait to get a 100mil macro lens though. :wub:


----------



## Stone (Jul 1, 2009)

Very cute little one!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 1, 2009)

*squish*

..  

:lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 1, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> *squish*..
> 
> :lol:


$55 please. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 2, 2009)

agent A said:


> So cute. Yes he is, yes he is!!!


its mostly 1-2 days.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 13, 2009)

Time for some updated pics of my little sling.  

It has been producing web lately.  






And it is really fat now LOL.






It has also "calmed down" quite a bit. It is a lot easier to handle and is not nearly as unpredictable as it was before.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Gee... that's great, AB! I'm glad the little booger is coming along nicely for you.  

Now I will quickly remove myself from this thread.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 13, 2009)

Lol @ Kat. It is actually rather aggressive towards food. It would keep on eating if I continued to feed it. :lol:


----------



## agent A (Jul 14, 2009)

tawantuwa, adorable wittle guy, ahh!!!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 15, 2009)

The colors really came out nice in those photos!


----------



## ismart (Jul 15, 2009)

Great pic's! You fattened it up quite nicely.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, its about as bad as a cilina. It will continue to eat as long as you feed it. :lol: Its going on a week long diet now.


----------



## ismart (Jul 15, 2009)

I hope yours is a female. I have two female T's that are both 15 years old. They are a great investment as far as longevity goes. My females have out lived my dog already.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 15, 2009)

ismart said:


> I hope yours is a female. I have two female T's that are both 15 years old. They are a great investment as far as longevity goes. My females have out lived my dog already.


Wow. I'm planning on buying a mate, just as soon as I figure out the sex on this one.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 22, 2009)

It shed today!







I'll post better pics when it hardens and colors up.


----------



## agent A (Jul 27, 2009)

I think that the tarantulas are kinda cool. Hows its diet been?


----------



## Andrew (Aug 3, 2009)

Is this an _Avicularia sp._? Fantastic little spider.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 7, 2009)

Andrew said:


> Is this an _Avicularia sp._? Fantastic little spider.


No. It is a _Psalmopoeus, irminia_.  

A few updated pics of it enjoying a roach:


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 22, 2009)

Update:

She (I'm hoping she is a she lol) shed a few weeks ago. Took 45 days for her to shed again.











getting big!  






Somewhat handable (VERY fast!!!). :lol: 






Her tunnels, in the form of an upside down "T"






The entrance to her dark abiss. h34r:


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 23, 2009)

She (hopefully :lol: ) is looking great AB!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 30, 2009)

Update.  She is getting quite large. About 2.5 inches now.  Did I mention that she has now become very fast and unpredictable? h34r: At least she is not one bit aggressive towards me.  
















Check out the color on "her" legs.  Next time she sheds, I'm going to send the shed off to Swift's (they offer a free sex determining service) to find out what "she" is. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll have to admit, "she" is kind of cute. But I'm still squeamish when it comes to spiders.  I hope your sex determination plan works out well.


----------



## ismart (Dec 30, 2009)

it's getting big!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 30, 2009)

ismart said:


> it's getting big!


I believe that she is one shed away from being half-grown.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Dec 30, 2009)

She is very pretty and good thing she is not aggresive yet :lol: .

Be careful


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 30, 2009)

What a beautiful spider!

Have you got any idea on how dangerous the poison is?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 30, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> What a beautiful spider!Have you got any idea on how dangerous the poison is?


As in nearly all tarantulas, the venom is no more reactive than a bee sting.  There are a few species out there that are quite deadly though.


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 31, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> As in nearly all tarantulas, the venom is no more reactive than a bee sting.  There are a few species out there that are quite deadly though.


I see. I can remember being on a bug show and having a talk with a guy about tarantula venom. he said his _brachypelma_ were as dangerous as a bee.

But his _Poecilotheria_, however, were quite nasty.


----------



## wangi (Dec 31, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> I see. I can remember being on a bug show and having a talk with a guy about tarantula venom. he said his _brachypelma_ were as dangerous as a bee.But his _Poecilotheria_, however, were quite nasty.


Which tarantulas are deadly? I have never heard of any one of them being deadly, unless you are allergic to the venom, but it would be handy to know if some are...

Absolutely stunning spider you got there, really interesting to see her grow. Fingers crossed she's a she! Lucky you got one that seems pretty docile. Mind those hairs though they really are a b i t ch!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 1, 2010)

Maria said:


> Which tarantulas are deadly? I have never heard of any one of them being deadly, unless you are allergic to the venom, but it would be handy to know if some are...Absolutely stunning spider you got there, really interesting to see her grow. Fingers crossed she's a she! Lucky you got one that seems pretty docile. Mind those hairs though they really are a b i t ch!


Sorry, I didn't read this thread before. It's a long time since I worked with spiders, but I'm on vacation with my son who took me to visit an old friend who is an avid arachnophile (actually,he dropped me off and fled!) and who let me work on a few of the cages with her to keep my hand in under her discrete supervision.

She has three adult Psalmopeus irminia and always uses tongs when cleaning their cages. She also has a mean looking P.cambridgae, but it is not nearly as attractively marked as its cousin. Long ago, she promised that if I were bitten/stung by something really serious, she would euthanize me rather than see me suffer. A true friend.

A couple of thoughts on this species, occasioned by some comments above, that might prove useful:

You already know that they are lightning fast. You should also know, if you don't already, that at any age thay can decide to attack you, running across their enclosure to do so, without any provocation.

This species, like most rapid runners, does not, so far as I know, shoot abdominal hairs.

On approaching adulthood, they almost always build a tunnel web to lurk in, although a few never do.

T bites are usually described as being "like a bee sting." The bite of this species, particularly if it is a sling, can be almost unnoticable, but an adult's bite is not only painfull; it can cause temporary numbness, sometimes involving the whole arm if a finger is bitten, and nausea and vomiting, so I would rate it as potentially worse than a bee sting and well worth avoiding! Friend tolerates venom pretty well, but always keeps a loaded syringe of diphenhydramine ready against the possibility of anaphylaxis, and I suggest that any venomous invert keeper keeps a few benadryl caps handy (does anyone have anything better/faster acting?). I can't think of any T offhand, though, whose bite is fatal.

Meanwhile, I enjoyed yr pix, and you are obviously taking good care of your youngster. Keep us up to date!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 1, 2010)

Maria said:


> Which tarantulas are deadly? I have never heard of any one of them being deadly, unless you are allergic to the venom, but it would be handy to know if some are...Absolutely stunning spider you got there, really interesting to see her grow. Fingers crossed she's a she! Lucky you got one that seems pretty docile. Mind those hairs though they really are a b i t ch!


I can't name them all off of the top of my head, but I know for a fact that the Australian Wandering Spider is very toxic.

As for the hairs, she has never tired to "shoot" them at me. There are a few tarantulas at the museum that I work at that never hesitate to do so. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## coolchicka (Jan 5, 2010)

Cute though I am skiddish around spiders the give me the creeps. I did hold my friends trantula once though. The wild ones scare me more that the pet trantulas do.


----------

